

Truck firm wants to deploy delivery drones on the move - vinceyuan
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/29/workhorse-drone-deliveries/

======
vinceyuan
> _The idea is simple enough: as the truck makes its rounds, the roof-mounted
> HorseFly UAV selects, transports and drops off a parcel right outside the
> recipient 's front door._

It's a very good and practical idea. The truck becomes a moving honeycomb or
the aircraft carrier. Cool!

